# Cool Tools From AWFS 2009



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Coloring a tree*

Bill,
Did you watch the section on how the gentleman injects a dye into a tree and when it is cut down and sawn you have a piece of wood that is blue, green or whatever color they inject into it? Pretty cool


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope, missed that part*

Lots of cool tools though.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Part 2 of 4*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Part 4 of 4*


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Pretty interesting videos, and some pretty interesting tools. Thanks for posting Bill. Still waiting for part 1 of 4


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Part one is on part 2 at the bottom*



garryswf said:


> Pretty interesting videos, and some pretty interesting tools. Thanks for posting Bill. Still waiting for part 1 of 4


After the video plays, or if you want to see a different one, slide the* play *button to the right by clicking on it and dragging it Then hold your mouse on the little photos at the bottom, usually 14 more, and it will indicate the title on the left side. Play the one you want by right clicking on it. Nice feature of You Tube. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Slabster (Jun 14, 2011)

I tried to watch the videos but it said that it was removed??


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

Probably cause it's 3 years old and there will be a new series coming up soon.


----------

